# Alicante? International schools and life style?



## Yolly (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi there,

Just doing a bit more research. Have asked many of you about Valencia and Malaga. Now want to find out a bit more about Alicante? Ie: Anybody like to share with me thoughts on best international schools? Weather? Life style? Is it a good place to bring up young family? What are the beaches like? It seems that there are scheduled flights from Bournemouth Uk to Alicante, so want to find out a bit about it.

Thanks
Yolly


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Yolly said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just doing a bit more research. Have asked many of you about Valencia and Malaga. Now want to find out a bit more about Alicante? Ie: Anybody like to share with me thoughts on best international schools? Weather? Life style? Is it a good place to bring up young family? What are the beaches like? It seems that there are scheduled flights from Bournemouth Uk to Alicante, so want to find out a bit about it.
> 
> ...



All I can tell you on a personal basis is that I have been there quite a few times and dont like the town, or the area around it.


----------



## Marcbernard (Jan 20, 2010)

It depends on how far you are prepared to travel to Alicante airport, which is on the south side of the town but easily reached through the A7/A70 motorway. I live in Marina Alta, near to Javea/Xabia, and the run takes me around 70 minutes for some 95Km. Marina Alta is reckoned to be the best environment on the coast, but my advice is keep out of Javea itself. Moraira and Benitachell are ideal and Benitachell has a brand new-built British school very highly spoken of.


----------



## Buenosdiaspet (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Yolly,

My daughter is at the school mentioned above in Benitachell, please PM with any queries, or see the link in my sig for local info.

I have to travel back to the UK for a few days every couple of months and find the Marina Alta perfect as its equidistant from Valencia and Alicante airports, offering max choice for planning flights. I always prefer Valencia if its possible not least due to there being some public transport, but even driving all the way they're both just over an hour, which is doable,

BDP x


----------

